# Nissan 350z enthusiast price???



## Johnnyboy (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey guys this is my first post. Im in contract to a purchase a new Z, I already agreed on a price and left a down payment. I think i got a good deal I want your opinions. I got a 350z enthusiast coupe (automatic) w/ aerodynamics package and dealer leather for $28,000 + tax. Let me know what you guys think and what options are available for after audio upgrades. Thanks.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

why automatic?


----------



## Johnnyboy (Jul 4, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]why automatic?[/QUOTE]
I live in NYC and with traffic over here i would never be able to enjoy the advantages and beauty of a manual. WHat do you think of the price?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

enthusiast automatic? sounds like an oxymoron to me  Check out SCC though, pretty pimp G35, auto too.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds like a good price to me. What year is it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Johnnyboy said:


> I live in NYC and with traffic over here i would never be able to enjoy the advantages and beauty of a manual. WHat do you think of the price?


 I drove a manual in NY, it's just as easy as a auto.....  And just think, if you ever get carjacked you'll find it a block or 2 later.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

what i've learned from buying sports cars in the past it isn't a true sports car unless its a stick......autos=no good


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You can have auto sports cars it just it doesn't have the sport car feeling without having 3 pedal to control the engine with


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I think he asked about the price of the car, not your opinions on his transmission. I would say that is a bit high for an enthusiast. But it kind of depends on where you purchase. The best way to buy a Z, In my opinion, is used. You can find exactly what you want, with low mileage, for a much lower price. The invoice on the car is about 26K. I think you could get it for 27 oro 27.5. Take a look at autotrader.com for a good deal on a used car.


----------



## thejaklife (May 8, 2005)

*owner of a 350 z*



3-fity said:


> I think he asked about the price of the car, not your opinions on his transmission. I would say that is a bit high for an enthusiast. But it kind of depends on where you purchase. The best way to buy a Z, In my opinion, is used. You can find exactly what you want, with low mileage, for a much lower price. The invoice on the car is about 26K. I think you could get it for 27 oro 27.5. Take a look at autotrader.com for a good deal on a used car.




I bought my car for 27,300 so but i live in miussouri. I bought the daytona blue automatic 2005 model so there you have it. i got everything but that dinky real spoiler because the Nismo spoiler would look 10 times better

aaron


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

3-fity said:


> I think he asked about the price of the car, not your opinions on his transmission. I would say that is a bit high for an enthusiast. But it kind of depends on where you purchase. The best way to buy a Z, In my opinion, is used. You can find exactly what you want, with low mileage, for a much lower price. The invoice on the car is about 26K. I think you could get it for 27 oro 27.5. Take a look at autotrader.com for a good deal on a used car.


add 1 grand to 1200 for the dealer installed leather remember...


----------

